# Looking for some information about my watch please if anyone can help me



## Sir eti (May 16, 2017)




----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Apart from what you can read on the dial, it is likely to be 9k gold judging by the fixed lugs, late 40s to early 50's but the hallmark would narrow it down. The dial condition and the size won't make it too valuable, but still a cool watch. I'd get it off the steel expanding bracelet and onto leather - the bracelet material is harder than the case material and eventually the steel will damage the case lugs


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

A Classic oldie, My bread and butter.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

+1 for what Scott says , you need to get it off that expanding bracelet , you can see the damage it has already caused to the right hand lugs , especially the bottom one.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I concur with Scott on this one, and I also agree about the bracelet. Avia, prior to the takeover by Fossil, is a good old brand that is underrated in my opinion. I would be very interested to know if any date can be established for your watch, perhaps by means of the hallmark, because the brand name, "Avia" was registered in 1937, and the style of your watch may indicate a date prior to that year. I am always "tracking" the history of watch styles and designs, especially as they link to brands and countries of origin, so I am always hoping to get the most accurate dating for watches I see or buy.

I feel I may have written an article on Avia watches but it was some time ago. It may be in my personal section of the Forum in case you are interested although at one stage, some stuff was inadvertently lost, including a number of my topics. What I can say is that Avia was part of a consortium of 6 manufacturers that then purchased the American Waltham company. This consortium went on the produce the first digital LCD wristwatch in 1972 , but were then hoist by their own petard when Far Eastern manufacturers started copying the technology in the form of mass-produced cheap digital watches. Thus it was that Avia, as a Swiss-based watch concern, finally destroyed by the events of the later part of the quartz crisis.

I believe that there are still band new Avia watches to buy but they are no longer a mainstream brand and, of course, Avia is no longer a watch company. In fact, bought a few of these for greatly reduced prices and found that they are actually very decent quartz watches, albeit with a Fossil pedigree.


----------



## Sir eti (May 16, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> Apart from what you can read on the dial, it is likely to be 9k gold judging by the fixed lugs, late 40s to early 50's but the hallmark would narrow it down. The dial condition and the size won't make it too valuable, but still a cool watch. I'd get it off the steel expanding bracelet and onto leather - the bracelet material is harder than the case material and eventually the steel will damage the case lugs


 They is a number on the side of the watch face its 375 is that the hallmark?



> I concur with Scott on this one, and I also agree about the bracelet. Avia, prior to the takeover by Fossil, is a good old brand that is underrated in my opinion. I would be very interested to know if any date can be established for your watch, perhaps by means of the hallmark, because the brand name, "Avia" was registered in 1937, and the style of your watch may indicate a date prior to that year. I am always "tracking" the history of watch styles and designs, especially as they link to brands and countries of origin, so I am always hoping to get the most accurate dating for watches I see or buy.
> 
> I feel I may have written an article on Avia watches but it was some time ago. It may be in my personal section of the Forum in case you are interested although at one stage, some stuff was inadvertently lost, including a number of my topics. What I can say is that Avia was part of a consortium of 6 manufacturers that then purchased the American Waltham company. This consortium went on the produce the first digital LCD wristwatch in 1972 , but were then hoist by their own petard when Far Eastern manufacturers started copying the technology in the form of mass-produced cheap digital watches. Thus it was that Avia, as a Swiss-based watch concern, finally destroyed by the events of the later part of the quartz crisis.
> 
> I believe that there are still band new Avia watches to buy but they are no longer a mainstream brand and, of course, Avia is no longer a watch company. In fact, bought a few of these for greatly reduced prices and found that they are actually very decent quartz watches, albeit with a Fossil pedigree.


 Is the hallmark on the side of the watch face they is numbers on it? The number is 375 on it


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Sir eti said:


> They is a number on the side of the watch face its 375 is that the hallmark?


 no, that indicates 9k gold (37.5% gold content). The hallmark is usually on the inside of the case back and will look similar to this. It will consist of a symbol to say where it was assayed (castle for edinburgh, leopards head for London, Anchor for Birmingham etc), the purity (375 in your case) and a date letter that can be looked up to show the year it was assayed. The watch may have been assembled later, but it can not pre date the assay mark.









DS&S on this example is the case makers. Gold watches were at various times heavily taxed as imports, so manufacturers used to import bare movements to be cased here. This is especially true in 9k, as the Swiss don't hallmark anything less than 18k.


----------



## Sir eti (May 16, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> no, that indicates 9k gold (37.5% gold content). The hallmark is usually on the inside of the case back and will look similar to this. It will consist of a symbol to say where it was assayed (castle for edinburgh, leopards head for London, Anchor for Birmingham etc), the purity (375 in your case) and a date letter that can be looked up to show the year it was assayed. The watch may have been assembled later, but it can not pre date the assay mark.
> 
> View attachment 11193
> 
> ...


 Thank you for all you're help very much appreciate it. I will have a look at taking the back off and see if it says anything


----------



## Sir eti (May 16, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> no, that indicates 9k gold (37.5% gold content). The hallmark is usually on the inside of the case back and will look similar to this. It will consist of a symbol to say where it was assayed (castle for edinburgh, leopards head for London, Anchor for Birmingham etc), the purity (375 in your case) and a date letter that can be looked up to show the year it was assayed. The watch may have been assembled later, but it can not pre date the assay mark.
> 
> View attachment 11193
> 
> ...


 Does this help with anything?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks like Edinburgh 1955 9ct bwc I believe British watchcase company


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

andyclient said:


> Looks like Edinburgh 1955 9ct bwc I believe British watchcase company


 I concur.


----------



## Sir eti (May 16, 2017)

andyclient said:


> Looks like Edinburgh 1955 9ct bwc I believe British watchcase company


 Is it worth anything?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Sir eti said:


> Is it worth anything?


 Approximately £11 a gram at today's prices


----------

